# We Are Camping Right Now At...



## UtahOutbacker (Feb 26, 2005)

We took off in a hurry from home, not having really planned anything, but we all wanted to camp. So, we are going to spend the night here and then tomorrow we will head to a campground in Morgan Ut. We needed groceries (and a tv) so Walmart seemed like a logical choice. There are 4 or 5 other rvs in the lot, which we were quite surprised at. This is our first attempt at dry camping also, so we'll see how we fair. So far so good. Kiddies are sleeping (2 out of 3) and we are just hanging.

See ya in the morning! sunny


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

How exciting! Sounds like you're off to a good start so far! Good luck to you all!


----------



## Spring Outbackers (Feb 15, 2005)

That sounds GREAT








Spontanious camping ! Just Do IT!!!
Have a blessed and safe trip.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

UtahOutbackers,

Wal-Mart State Park--what a great idea! Only thing missing is the showers, got the restroom facilities and camp store.

I wish I could get the DW to be that spontaneous. Oh well, she's young yet (heeheeehee)









Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am glad you are having a great trip. Dry Camping isn't do bad...just remeber the coffee maker requires 120v...learned that the hard way. Now we have a stove top purk. Gotta have java in the morning.









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wal Mart state park. That could be as expensive as camping at Camping World.

Sounds like fun tho just to get out


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like a good time! Adventure comes in all shapes and sizes and parking lots!

Thor,
I couldn't face it - I bout a 12 volt coffee maker. Life is too short.









I raise my cup to UtahOutbackers! Enjoy the high adventure!









BBB


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Have fun. I think the Wal-Mart campground is a dying breed here. Local campground owners are pitching a fit about losing revenue to WM. Certain cities are trying to ban it now.


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

I stayed at Wal-mart campgrounds 4 times on my recent trip south and back. I would make couple pots of coffee and store in gatorade bottles in fridge when I was still in a regular campground, then just warm on stove as needed. Also, have to have my toasted muffins in morning so bought one of those cheap stove top toasters, it works but takes forever.
Only problem I had was when I got further north it got quite cold (into low teens) and batteries almost died overnight from running the furnace.
There always were at least a couple of other campers at each WM that I was at, and I usually spent some money in the store.
Bob


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

To make better toast use the oven. Set the oven on broil and put the bread on a cookie sheet below the burner. Keep an eye on it and flip it when it is as brown as you like it. The bread toasts really nicely and does not dry out as much as those stove top lean to toasters.

I camped this past weekend at a hockey rink. The boys had hockey camp and some of the ice times were 6:30 am. It was nice just rolling them out of bed and pushing them across the parking lot to the rink. The temps were in the low 30's at night and low 50's during the day and my pair of batteries lasted 2 days without a problem, using the furnace as needed for 2 days and 2 nights.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> I couldn't face it - I bout a 12 volt coffee maker. Life is too short.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I decided to learn the long lost art of percolators... to tell you the truth .. the coffee actuallytastes better off of a percolator on a stove then anything I could get at Starbucks...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

At least at WM, you won't have a very long drive to get anything you may have forgotten!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> BigBadBrain said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't face it - I bout a 12 volt coffee maker. Life is too short.
> ...


But it's crunchy! Just can't do crunchy coffee. Maybe I do it wrong. I used to do a lot of backpacking and perk was the only option - never had a cup of camp perked coffee that didn't require some amount of chewing.

I lack the essential perk gene.









BBB


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just pour it through a filter....or if you want to keep that rustic feel, leave it chunky, or use cheese cloth.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Coleman makes a stove top drip coffee maker. Makes coffee just like the old Mr Coffee at home.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I use the same thing. It is just a little slower then your Mr. Coffee, but it doesn't need any electricity at all. I bring my coleman camp stove with me and usually set that up just for the coffee outside, so I don't wake up the DW.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Or in the case of the new 05, it will be a sink top(outside) coffee maker


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The older units have the outside cooktop, just not the outside sink next to it.

Tim


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Another thing that I noticed about the new tt, is the aluminum table in the storage area. I was planning to use this next to the outside stove, for coffee and the like, but I have not looked at one to know how sturdy they are. Any input?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Percolator...gotta love 'em! That's the ONLY way we make coffee in the OUTBACK!

Seems to take forever to boil it on the outside cooktop, however! I like to use it while tailgating!


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Just one more reason for me not to drink coffee. I do have those crystal things







for when company comes by. Or a Mr. Coffee if I have AC.

Making tea is much simpler to me. A bag and hot water. To each his own.

drifter


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Personally, I don't mind the grounds, but if you do, here are a couple of options:

1. put a filter into the basket. They make them with holes in the middle just for percalators.
2. buy the coffee that is already sealed inside a filter... no grounds get out.

Or, you could try my grandma's way... just dump the loose coffee into the water, don't even need a basket. When it has brewed long enough, drop in a few egg shells. The shells make the grounds fall to the bottom and as long as you pour slooooooly, the grounds stay in the pot and out of your cup.

IMHO percalator coffee is the BEST. No Mr. Coffee can beat it. Percalator coffee on a chilly, foggy, spring morning is my heaven.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Walmart Camping...nice. Never considered that for the first "shakedown" camp. Calling all Denver area Outbackers...Walmart Shakedown Camp?

LOL

Randy


----------

